

The Behavioral Revolution: Or, the problem of perceiving the problem - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/28/opinion/28brooks.html?em

======
DenisM
That was pretty good.

One trick I use to substract my own bias is to pretend that I am on the other
side. If I hold some stock I am naturally more likely to defend it to my
friends. Then I pretend that I shorted that stock and start defending the
opposite position. Then I look which position is more idiotic. :)

Sometimes it even works, although I didn't get it work reliably.

